# An unwelcome guest



## Allie Hopper (Mar 24, 2016)

That's just unfortunate.


----------



## WaterLife (Jul 1, 2015)

Pretty neat though


----------



## touch of sky (Nov 1, 2011)

It looks like a leaf roller caterpillar that I see in my outdoor garden that wraps itself in the plant leaves, whilst it munches away. I have never seen anything like that in my aquariums, though. Outdoors they turn into moths.


----------



## Bushkill (Feb 15, 2012)

Reminds me of the cabbage worms that devour the collards in my garden. They were tough to see when my eyesight was good.

My biggest fear would be: Where there's one, there's more.

I've never seen one of those buggers before, but ID'ing it would be a good thing I think.


----------



## someoldguy (Feb 26, 2014)

I had something similar pay a visit some time back . Squashed it . Had a feeling nothing good would come from allowing it to remain in my tank . Might be interesting to put it into a jar or something and see what pops out .


----------



## Bushkill (Feb 15, 2012)

someoldguy said:


> I had something similar pay a visit some time back . Squashed it . Had a feeling nothing good would come from allowing it to remain in my tank . Might be interesting to put it into a jar or something and see what pops out .


I gotta admit, I agree here. It would be kind of a neat little experiment. As long as it doesn't turn into a "little shop of horrors" kind of experiment, lol!


----------

